# Grizzly mini lathe head stock bearings



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Had this posted in the Power tool section and got no responses so thought I would give it a shot here.

Found a Grizzly Model G9247 wood lathe on Clist for $45. Owner says it works fine but the headstock is growling, had a new spindle put in a few years ago. Sounds to me like it needs new bearings but if anybody has experience with this lathe that indicates otherwise please let me know. They should have put bearings in it when they replaced the shaft IMO. :icon_confused: 

Have already bought it, but instead of burning $60 worth of gas, he will be traveling through my area in a couple weeks and bring it with him. Comes with everything needed to turn pens. :smile:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If it was growling it was probably bearings in the first place. They are usually not hard to replace on most lathes but may require a press of some sort. I finally bought a hydraulic press that I needed for another purpose. I've always had to go to a friends machine shop and use his. On some lathes they bearing can be knocked on and off with a wooden block if your careful. If you have to knock too hard then it would be better to use a press.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

A grinding noise could also be something besides bearings. Hard to say without spinning the spindle and listening with lathe off. Bearings could have been damaged during spindle exchange or some thing not tighten down.

Guess Grizzly does not list those bearings on their price list can e-mail Grizzly asking for price and availability on item # 35 80202 and item# 37 80204 ball bearings.

I could not find supplier for either 80202 or 80204 bearing. So would e-mail Grizzly for help.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have plenty of experience dealing with bearing replacements on all kinds of equipment so that shouldn't be a problem. Gonna wait till it gets here and check it over then, I have a major bearing suppliers outlet close by and have had to cross reference some bearings before for older equipment. I'll post an update when it's ready to go back to work again. Again thanks for the quick responses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

OK, the little green monster came home today and it is indeed making a noise in the head, but not like any bearing noise I have ever heard. Tore it down and found that they indeed had replaced the bearing when they replaced the shaft, except that when it was put it back together the smaller bearing was not pressed into the cast iron body. Apparently they thought that tightening down the bearing retention plate would also press the bearing in. WRONG! All that was accomplished was to bend the  out of the plate and strip out two of the three screws. The end result was the small bearing spinning with the shaft up against the plate. Taking a break now and gonna head back out and manufacture a new plate, press the bearing into place, reassemble and test run.

This is what I found once I got it apart and the bearing literally fell out in my hands.


----------



## sffone (Jun 19, 2011)

Biscobob said:


> Apparently they thought that tightening down the bearing retention plate would also press the bearing in.


Whomever did the work apparently did not know much about bearing replacement. What a bummer. Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

sffone said:


> Whomever did the work apparently did not know much about bearing replacement. What a bummer. Good luck with the repairs.


Thanks, Obviously another DIYer that shouldn't DIY. Got it fixed this morning, had to go buy a tap, forgot my 1/4 x 20 broke last time I had it out. Used some Locktite when I pressed the bearing since it seemed to go in a little easier that I think it should have the first time. Didn't look like there was any wear on the bearing surface but evidently there must have been. Turned a piece of maple on it, pulled the cover and rechecked all the bolts, everything stayed tight. Looks like it's good to go. :yes:


Now I need to figure out how to use all the pen turning stuff that came with it. :smile:


----------



## Fred.chen (Sep 13, 2011)

In fact, no matter what bearing, if you use it properly, everything will be OK


----------

